# Fortis Leather Straps £7 on Amazon BARGAIN



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

From £4 for a 14mm to around £7 to £9 but a 20mm new leather Fortis branded strap and signed buckle. "Uhrenhuette & More" seller; fulfilled by Amazon. Must be a bargain.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

GaryH said:


> From £4 for a 14mm to around £7 to £9 but a 20mm new leather Fortis branded strap and signed buckle. "Uhrenhuette & More" seller; fulfilled by Amazon. Must be a bargain.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


 Any links?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Craftycockney said:


> Any links?


 "Fortis leather strap" in Amazon's search will bring these up.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Hrm, nothing found in the US site. UK-only? No longer for sale (maybe they were counterfeit)?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Plenty on UK Amazon - but are they genuine?


----------

